# Thunder road 2 - 2010



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got back from the thunder road event at RAF Woodbridge.


Full results will be up in a day or so on the link from the javelin motorsport website & hsv forums.

Basically for those who havn't heard of it before its a standing mile on the runway. Possibly the same event David Yu did last year.

The GTR came 4th overall, only beaten by an insane supercharged V8 drag ford granada, and a heavily mod'd Supra and 730hp merc SL600. Most of the opposition had tooo much power and just could'nt get it down on the day..

The GTR completed obliterated the opposition, mainly due to the traction off the mildly damp line and a consistent launch.

Best time was 28.2 secs @ 175.36 mph on a standing mile. Best of all was the consistency achieved with side step technique all set in R/Comfort/R. Only 0.13seconds/1.4mph variance over 5 timed runs... Unfortuneatly no intermediate 1/4 times available just the mile. The only car with comparable consistency was a 996turbo but that was 2secs and 13mph slower at the mile.

Rain & hail spoiled play, so no top speed runs on the full 2mile runway this year..

Car is pretty much std with just a milltek Y pipe and Lichfield Ecutech stg 1 tune. Very happy with that, roll on next year. Hopefully Elliot GTR will be late again and wont get a time ! otherwise i am sure he would have stolen my thunder with his more powerful GTR.. :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice time there Chris!
I only managed a 28.7 @ 174 at last year's Fighting Torque (same organiser, same venue, slightly earlier in the year) with GTC Cobb custom tune and Y-pipe.

Of course this year I won Fighting Torque overall with 28.0 @ 180.7mph thanks to bigger injectors, Cobb air intake, Akrapovic ti exhaust and of course GTC custom tune. I started a thread on it somewhere.

That mega SL600 sounds like the one that regularly attends Vmax events at Bruntingthorpe. There's one coming up in mid-November. Any interested parties can PM me.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah well happy with the time. goes to show how awesome the gtr is pretty much out of the box. It was cold and damp which is good for the power and temps, but not for traction. I'm running the yoko advans which no one seems to like, but in these conditions their was very little wheelspin. My ecutech map stg1 holds a fraction over 0.9bar which probably spot on for these conditions which helped.. Got the bug now. Might have to pay the pod a visit...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Great venue, great organisers, only 20 minutes from home... shame about the weather!

Unfortunately, I arrived late as I was having my car fettled by SVM (John drove all the way from Shropshire to work on my car, awesome service :clap.

Only heard about the event from Chris the day before at a trackday at the same venue. Really wanted to get some times and terminal speeds, but only managed one practice run before the rain set in... boo! And as I had a passenger for the practice run, no times were recorded!

@David - I was looking forward to seeing how my times compared to yours from Fighting Torque as my mods are very similar. What launch did you use? What were the revs? I had the new GTC TCM map from Ben ready to go, but didn't get the chance to try it out.

However, the champion of the day was the Granada..... 202 mph for the standing mile! Imagine finding this at the traffic lights... lol:











Mental!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great result Chris :clap:

See you soon.... 

Regards

Iain


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Nice time there Chris!
> I only managed a 28.7 @ 174 at last year's Fighting Torque (same organiser, same venue, slightly earlier in the year) with GTC Cobb custom tune and Y-pipe.
> 
> Of course this year I won Fighting Torque overall with 28.0 @ 180.7mph thanks to bigger injectors, Cobb air intake, Akrapovic ti exhaust and of course GTC custom tune. I started a thread on it somewhere.
> ...


I'll be at that VMAX (will be my GT-R's first outing in anger). Have attended many in previous motors with my best run ever being in my highly fettled RS6 a few years back.
Indeed, that Merc has been within striking distance of the magical 200mph many times at Brunters.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Couple of cool video links. This one was by the Supra boys. Some of the best amateur cinematography for this sort of thing i have ever seen.. GTR appears at around 6min13secs.

YouTube - Thunder Road, Autumn 2010 (mkivsupra.net)

Ever wondered how much quicker a stg1 gtr with y pipe compares against a 996t? well the answer is not a lot, 15mph and 2 secs over a full mile.

YouTube - Soph and GTR.MP4


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

That 996 can't be standard then ?


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

porker was standard, not even a remap. 996T is a very quick car. It has almost identical power to weight, in fact more for the s which this was, has an excellent 4wd system with all the weight at the rear, and has a top speed of nearly 190. I'll take 2secs and 15mph over a mile though. Also in my defence, the lady driver had a 3-4 stone weight advantage + i had a boot full of work stuff..


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

If you have a Y pipe, why aren't you running Stage 2 map?

Stage 1 is for OEM exhaust!

D


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> If you have a Y pipe, why aren't you running Stage 2 map?
> 
> Stage 1 is for OEM exhaust!
> 
> D


Not in ECUTECH speak. I had Litchfield stg 1 tune with y pipe.

I now have Litchfield stg 2 with full exhaust


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought the standard 996 Turbo S had 489bhp, 0-60 3.9.

Surely a Stage 1 is 550/560 bhp ? doesn't make sense.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> I thought the standard 996 Turbo S had 489bhp, 0-60 3.9.
> 
> Surely a Stage 1 is 550/560 bhp ? doesn't make sense.


Makes perfect sense. The Porker weighs around 1320kg, and has superior power to weight. Equivalent GTR needs over 600hp just to match it because of the bulk. But the superior traction, gearing and power delivery allows a GTR pull, harder, faster, quicker gear changes and starts outdraggin the porker pretty much from the line. On paper a close match with porsche having the edge, but in reality the newer GTR owns the porsche despite its bulk... 2 seconds at 170mph+ is a considerable gap.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

996 Turbos only produced 420hp as standard. X50 pack increased that to 450hp.
They weigh 1545kg.

Don't forget, they came out in 2000, i.e. 10 years ago!


----------

